# Comprehensive Sunshine Coast Herping Post



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been herping the Sunshine Coast area of Queensland on and off for several years, and have found almost all snake and larger lizard species. Enough to show this comprehensive photo library of the reptiles I have seen.

Here's the snakes..

The coast is home to around 21 different species of snake.

By far the most commonly seen groups are Carpet pythons and the colubrids,we also have Spotted pythons to the north but they are quite few and far between, here's the more common species..

From left to right.

Green Tree Snake, Brown Tree Snake, Keelback, And 2 different patterns of the Carpet Python.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 13, 2010)

There are several quite a few different venomous snake's on the coast, including some of the most deadliest in the world, although it's the smaller more harmless venomous snakes that are more commonly seen.

There are several small weakly venomous elapids, that are mainly nocturnally active, therefore not seen as often as others.

They include..

Left to right.. Golden Crowned Snake, White Crowned Snake, Dwarf Crowned Snake and the Bandy Bandy.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 13, 2010)

There are also several very venomous nocturnal species that inhabiat the Coast and hinterland areas..

These include some of the most venomous snake's in the world.. such as the Death Adder, which is now very rare and has suffered from habitat destruction, and cane toad poisioning, and mainly inhabits the ranges around the coast.

Left to right..

Stephens Banded Snake, Small Eyed Snake and Rough Scaled Snake.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 13, 2010)

The coast is home to some mildy venomous diurnal snakes..

The Yellow Faced Whip Snake is the most commonly seen, inhabiting nearly any habitat from beach dune to most forests, and Ive ever found them in pine plantations.

The Lesser Black Whip Snake is also found here, although very rare. I have only seen two wild species ever, and both time's the snake was way too fast for a picture, Although I have an old blurry picture of one a local snake catcher got called out too.

From left to right..

Yellow Faced Whip Snake, They are also known to share shelter sites with their own and other snake species, Black Whip Snake, Marsh Snake.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 13, 2010)

The most venomous snakes of the coast, are mostly diurnal and some are quite common..

The Eastern Brown is the most venomous snake on the coast, and occurs over almost all habitats, with a big liking for beach dunes, and most bites occur there when people have accidentally stood on the snake.

The Red-Bellied Black Snake is also very common, although not as venomous as some of the other dangerous snakes here, it is still commonly found in some lowland areas, and very common in the ranges around the coast.

The Eastern Tiger Snake is very very rare on the coast, presumably reducing in numbers with habitat destruction and the cane toad problem, The coast is almost the northern most point of the snake's range, and thus the snake is very few and far between. I have spent ALOT of time searching for this snake, checking out specific areas and have located them, although I've only seen two and one was a road kill - See Below).

The Coastal Taipan is probably the hardest snake to find on the coast, and is more commonly known from west and north of the coast, and after having corospondence with knowledgable local snake catchers, they do occur, and come suprisingly close to the most popular area of the coast, Mooloolaba - Maroochydore area.

From left to right..

Eastern Brown Snake, another Brown with a banded colouration, Red Bellied Black Snake, Eastern Tiger Snake D.O.R.


----------



## Jarden (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice Bench warmer


----------



## thals (Apr 13, 2010)

Great photos and info bw01.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Apr 13, 2010)

i want a bandy bandy even more so now , had you been handeling it and just put it down or was it arching its body like that to try and scare you away????


----------



## saratoga (Apr 13, 2010)

You have some nice photos there Bench Warmer...great post...thanks!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 13, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i want a bandy bandy even more so now , had you been handeling it and just put it down or was it arching its body like that to try and scare you away????


 
That's a defence mechanism.


Some good finds in there, no _antarcticus_ pics?


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 13, 2010)

Great photos! Wish I could find some great snakes like that to photograph! You also said larger lizards species...where are they?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 14, 2010)

Great post Matt! You back on the Coast?


----------

